# what idiots?!?!?!



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry, need a rant as im so bloody annoyed.

i rescue snakes, most of the ones i have are rescues bar a few of the more expensive ones which are of my own collection. very late last i got a call from a man who asked if i could take on his cf07 royal as he couldnt get it to feed, fair enough. during the conversation he mentioned that this one royal was just one of 14 he had that were all cf07 royals that also werent feeding. he asked if i could take them or knew anyone who could take them all on. i explained that i would love too but i just dont have the space or equipment, i also said that at this time i dont know anyone who could take them on. i explained that i wasnt at home at the moment and it would be a few days before i could take it, he asked where i was and said if it wasnt far he didnt mind dropping the royal off me. im not far from home so agreed to allow him to drop the royal off with me. anyway lol bout 20 mins ago went outside to put some rubbish out and outside the door was a large tub with 14 royals in, which this idiot has obviously left. 

so now im stuck with 14 non-feeding (apparently) royals. i have to go out and spend money which i dont really have on heat mats, stats, and tubs etc.

i am so mad, this person obviously doesnt give a shit about his snakes or me for that matter.

sorry to go on and on im just sooo angry lol

ok rant over lol


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

there are others on here who rehome! maybe u could pass some on!!
good luck with that!!!
hope they all do well


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd help if you were stuck.


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

omg thats well out of order some people honestly at least now though they can get proper care good luck


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have seen far too many poeple on these forums, and of course in my day to day dealings who think they can make money from reptiles. and we all know that the best way to make profit is to 'buy low, sell high' well it doesnt quite wash when you are talking about CF or non feeder animals. and unfortunately the people who get dollar signs in their eyes when they see the price of these animals are almost always inexperienced with non feeders or difficult feeders. for example a friend works with a lad who bought 20 non feeding corns for £3 each. this kid knows absolutely nothing about snakes but has an iguana, which apparently is in really good nick. anyway i have offered my help, even offered to buy them for more than he paid for them. he continuously refuses my help and offers and subsequently 12 have slowly died of starvation and still he wont see sense. I cant get through to him, his eyes are blinded by money.

at least this guy with the royals saw sense. you have to admire him for that.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Just sent you a pm hun, I'm willing to help out if you're stuck, you're only a few miles from me too, the offer's there if you need it : victory:

I know it's out of order what that guy did but at least they're with someone capable of taking care of these royals, you'll do a great job with them !!! Good luck


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Grr some people!
Like the others said, atleast now they will be getting well cared for.
Goodluck with them.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Nathalia said:


> sorry, need a rant as im so bloody annoyed.
> 
> i rescue snakes, most of the ones i have are rescues bar a few of the more expensive ones which are of my own collection. very late last i got a call from a man who asked if i could take on his cf07 royal as he couldnt get it to feed, fair enough. during the conversation he mentioned that this one royal was just one of 14 he had that were all cf07 royals that also werent feeding. he asked if i could take them or knew anyone who could take them all on. i explained that i would love too but i just dont have the space or equipment, i also said that at this time i dont know anyone who could take them on. i explained that i wasnt at home at the moment and it would be a few days before i could take it, he asked where i was and said if it wasnt far he didnt mind dropping the royal off me. im not far from home so agreed to allow him to drop the royal off with me. anyway lol bout 20 mins ago went outside to put some rubbish out and outside the door was a large tub with 14 royals in, which this idiot has obviously left.
> 
> ...


hi... well he has prolly lost a fair bit of cash on buying all 14..as bad as it si he prolly feels he is doing right by the snakes atleast.

i will do a aa routeplanner and if your anywhere near us we can help out with a bit of equipment and stuff.
im sure members here will offer help with the 14 royals too.

cant you just buy 14 platsic tubs or bins for a fiver each [i know it still adds up] and stick a couple of reflector bulbs over the entire lot for a general temp?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I have seen far too many poeple on these forums, and of course in my day to day dealings who think they can make money from reptiles. and we all know that the best way to make profit is to 'buy low, sell high' well it doesnt quite wash when you are talking about CF or non feeder animals. and unfortunately the people who get dollar signs in their eyes when they see the price of these animals are almost always inexperienced with non feeders or difficult feeders. for example a friend works with a lad who bought 20 non feeding corns for £3 each. this kid knows absolutely nothing about snakes but has an iguana, which apparently is in really good nick. anyway i have offered my help, even offered to buy them for more than he paid for them. he continuously refuses my help and offers and subsequently 12 have slowly died of starvation and still he wont see sense. I cant get through to him, his eyes are blinded by money.
> 
> at least this guy with the royals saw sense. you have to admire him for that.


IF I WERE YOU ID GRAB THAT LITTLE GIT ROUND THE THROAT AND ASK FOR THE SNAKES THAT ARE LEFT


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

this is truly awful...

theres just so many sad stories regarding reps i keep hearing...

youre doing a fantastic job though...

weve been out vet bills this year too taking on snakes others dont want and were not a rescue at all.... obese corn.... one with a cyst etc.. we always seem to get the problem ones... but you spend you money and give you time for the sheer love of the animal..

I hope they do well and you can manage to rehome them,...

good luck and well done xxx


----------



## Drazilek (Sep 28, 2007)

Sent you a PM, hope it helps.


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

hi, been out and bought a load of tubs from wilkos and a rep shop in the arean gave me enough heat mats and water bowls cheap which was really nice. im gonna give them till probably tomorrow and have a go at feeding them. when i know the score as to whether they are feeding or not i will have to find homes for them or ask for help with people taking some on as i just dont have the space for 14 more snakes lol.

now ive calmed down abit, im glad he dumped them with me than disposed of them in other ways.

thank you for all the kind offers. will deffinatly be getting back to u all lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I know I am too far away to take some of these but if you need any support you know where to find me


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Happy to travel. so do pm me. have had good results in the past.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Nathalia said:


> hi, been out and bought a load of tubs from wilkos and a rep shop in the arean gave me enough heat mats and water bowls cheap which was really nice. im gonna give them till probably tomorrow and have a go at feeding them. when i know the score as to whether they are feeding or not i will have to find homes for them or ask for help with people taking some on as i just dont have the space for 14 more snakes lol.
> 
> now ive calmed down abit, im glad he dumped them with me than disposed of them in other ways.
> 
> thank you for all the kind offers. will deffinatly be getting back to u all lol


hey hun, we have some experience getting CF royals to feed so if need be we could come take some off you, have space at the moment and im not working so let me know.. your not THAT far i dont think 
Cheers,
Owen


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

That is awful :-x Good luck with them


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Best of luck with getting them feedig - if you need any further equipment I may have some bits bozzing about here.

Shame oyu are so far or I would have gladly housed 1 or 2 here for you


----------



## bromley (Jan 17, 2007)

hi would you live in audley be near crewe. if so have you tried terry at new quarry farm to see if he could help you out as he keeps and sells reps
if its not near crewe then i apoligise:lol2:


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

hi, just a quickey update on the royals. they are all in there tubs now, seem quite settled. gonna try the feeding tomorrow. bought mice and gerbils as ive been told royals like gerbils lol. anyway, busy day so earlyish night (after the bill lol) will update again tomorrow.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

no idea where audley is, but i have a few spare vivs if ya need to rehome some temperarily....im sure nearly everyone who can help will do. but like i said i have a temp home for a few of them if your close enough. PS my interest is in the snakes health, and not for my own gain, IF snakes get passed to me they will not be sold for profit! they shall be brought back to health and given back to owner when and if seen fit!!!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

good luck with them and at least they are away from people like that


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wish someone would drop a bucket of python's on my door step!!:grin1:


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

> wish someone would drop a bucket of python's on my door step!!:grin1:


no u dont :lol2: been a nightmare :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Nathalia said:


> no u dont :lol2: been a nightmare :lol2:


 
i keep emmy's, wc's remember?....:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Hows the royals doing?


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

they seem settled enough, most are inside there toilet roll tubes lol going to view a house at 11 and another at 1 so going to try feeding them this afternoon.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Glad they are ok  fingers crossed that they all feed good luck with your house viewing lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

am to far away but i could order frozen rodents and pay for them and have them sent to you if it would help with costs just let me know always willing to help


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

how did the feeding attempts go with the royals Nathalia?


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

hi, non fed as yet  gonna try with some fresh kill gerbils tomorrow, see how it goes. still nicely settled tho, i hope lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> wish someone would drop a bucket of python's on my door step!!:grin1:


my thoughts exactly, look at it as a blessing in disguise you can keep any you want and then rehome the rest, your happy the new owners are happy:no1:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Nathalia, if gerbals dont work try multi's, i have 2 rescue royals that were none feeders neither would even take live fuzzies or pinks. I put a fresh killed multi in each and wammo. One is still on multis (adult size now) and the other has gone on to f/t weener rats.


----------

